# Worth upgrading from Canon 450D to 80D, or money better used elsewhere?



## DavidAThomas (Jan 23, 2017)

All,

I have a Canon 450D, with which I have taken a large number of landscape and portrait pictures, with 18-55mm, 50mm 1.4 and 100mm 1.8 lenses.

I have found myself leaving the camera at home more and more often, preferring the ability of my iphone to capture scenes with vivid colours and wide dynamic range (and just generally being faff-free in comparison).

I'm wondering whether it might be worth upgrading to a 80D body, or whether my money would be better spent on getting a new lens. I'm going on a honeymoon in July, and want to be able to take some good pictures.

I'd be grateful for your thoughts, on where my money might best be spent.

Thanks,

David


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 23, 2017)

If you go back to one of my original posts this is almost exactly my same post lol. I had the 400D and upgraded to the 80D. YES, it is definitely a welcome upgrade. I as well was leaving my camera at home but it was more because i had hit the limits of the camera and my photography was lacking because of it. I favored a point and shoot or my phone over the DSLR because it was just lacking everywhere. The body itself won't give you "good" pictures, but the overall upgrade of the camera will give you more freedom to make those "good" pictures yourself. I at the time had the 18-55 kit lens, a 50mm 1.8 and the 75-300 Non IS. Soon after i bought the canon battery grip and traded up from the 75-300 to the 55-250. Recently i bought the tamron 150-600 g2. I have since put down the point and shoot and if i can help it i even favor the DSLR over my phone. I feel like this camera will be the camera to last me another 10+ years in terms of what i need, my next will be full frame. I got 10 years out of my XTi but i really only used it a few years straight out of that and then it was spotty at best the last 7 years. I think this camera will be a solid 10. I've owned it since october and i've used it everyday since. Make sure you buy from a canon authorized store though, don't go grey market.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, I like the 80D a lot.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 25, 2017)

I would also vote for the 80D upgrade


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 25, 2017)

DavidAThomas said:


> All,
> 
> I have a Canon 450D, with which I have taken a large number of landscape and portrait pictures, with 18-55mm, 50mm 1.4 and 100mm 1.8 lenses.
> 
> ...



Depending upon if you intend on shooting sprts and such I would spend almost the same amount and get the FF 6D.  Fantastic low light capabilities, and image quality about the same as a 5Dmk3.   Although not weather proofed nor as fast burst rate it is an excellent camera paired with a 150-600mm lens.  Wife prefers it for her bird shoots,, I use a 7Dmii.  I prefer 6D for everything else!


----------



## goooner (Jan 25, 2017)

I upgraded from my 450D last year around this time. Unfortunately the 80D was not available then, so I got the Nikon D7200, 12K shots later, I don't regret it one bit. From the sound of it, it is more the size of the camera that is keeping you from taking it with you. Pretty sure the 80D is larger/heavier than the 450D, so maybe a mirror-less system would be better for you.


----------



## waday (Jan 25, 2017)

DavidAThomas said:


> I'm going on a honeymoon in July, and want to be able to take some good pictures.


Based on this, I agree with @goooner. On my honeymoon, and almost every subsequent trip taken with the wife, I've taken an advanced P&S (Canon s95) to avoid taking up too much time and bulk during the trip--not to mention having to worry about it and lug it around everywhere.

Nothing ruins the mood more than, "Hold on, I want to get one more shot".

Plus, with a P&S, your spouse (assuming they are not photo savvy) or other tourists can also take shots much easier (if you want them to take a shot of the both of you). I don't mind handing over a P&S, I do mind handing over a DSLR/M43 camera.

If you want to upgrade, go for it. But, I'd caution taking it on the honeymoon. It can be very limiting. Just my opinion.


----------

